
Ask HN: How to do a question with a throwaway account? - gt2
My question never shows up to the public, only to the throwaway account.  But I see it done by other new throwaways often.
======
gus_massa
It was probably killed by an overzealous automatic antispam filter. Try
contacting resubmitting it again and if that fails try contacting the mods
hn@ycombinator.com

(Note: It's fine to use a throwaway account in special circumstances, but
don't create a throwaway account every day.)

------
wyldfire
Does your question include hot-button terms likely to get flagged by something
on HN designed to filter out spam or trolls?

